# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Απομόνωση απο περιβάλλον λόγω ανωτερότητας (ελπίζω όχι)

## EleftheriaFreedom

Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ και μόλις 20 χρονών. Απλά θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ την σκέψη μου μαζί σας (δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη πρόβλημα, φέρει άγχος). Γενικά είμαι ένα πολύ αγχωμένο άτομο αλλά δεν θέλω να μιλήσω για κάτι που ήδη ξέρω. Απλά επειδή το έχω ψάξει και σκεφτεί σε εξαντλητικό σημείο, νιώθω την ανάγκη να ρωτήσω και τρίτους. Στο θέμα μας. 

Είναι τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, μετα το 2ο εξάμηνο ιδιαίτερα, νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλησω με κανέναν. Ούτε με οικογένεια, ούτε με φίλους, ούτε με συμφοιτητές/τριες μου. Είμαι ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικό άτομο και περνάω πολύ καλά μαζί τους αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που ζητάω. Έχω ξεκινήσει να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υποβιβάζω νοητικά κάποιους ανθρώπους για κάποιο λόγο κάτι το οποίο εναντιώνεται με τον γενικό τρόπο σκέψης μου (ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι ίσοι κ.ο.κ). Απλά ξεκίνησα να απομονώνομαι πάρα πολύ, σε σημείο να μη θέλω να δω κανέναν επειδή ξέρω ότι το κάνω από υποχρέωση και όχι επειδή πραγματικά το θέλω. Κάθομαι σπίτι και διαβάζω για τη σχολή μου και διαβάζω και παραπάνω επειδή βρίσκω σε αυτό ενδιαφέρον...αλλά δεν ήμουν ποτέ από τα παιδιά που διάβαζαν. Στο σχολείο όλο μίλαγα και ήμουν μαθήτρια του 16-17.

Δεν ξέρω τι με άλλαξε έτσι. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η σχολή που σπουδάζω ίσως ευθύνεται για αυτό (Φιλοσοφία) και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο ότι για να κάνω κάτι κακό θα πρέπει να καταλάβω όλες τις έννοιες του κόσμου. Και αν δεν το κάνω δεν θα ησυχάσω...Γενικά οι γονείς μου είχαν πολύ μεγάλες προσδοκίες από εμένα επειδή είμαι το μεγάλο παιδί (έχω κάνει πρακτική στο εξωτερικό, ξέρω 4 ξένες γλώσσες) και με έχουν μεγαλώσει όπως καταλαβαίνω εγώ με σωστές μεν αρχες (να μην είμαι ανταγωνιστική, να μαι πάντα γενναιόδωρη και καλή) ,να προσπαθώ το καλύτερο για μένα και να μην αφήνω κανέναν να με κοροιδευει και λοιπά. Έχω τρομερή ανασφάλεια με αυτό και επειδή νιώθω κατα καποιον τροπο υπόχρεη να κάνω όλα αυτά αγχώνομαι. επίσης μου έχει περαστεί στο μυαλό ότι είμαι πνευματικά ανωτερη απο κάποιον οποιονδήποτε άλλον (πχ συμφοιτητή,φίλους - άλλωστε για αυτό έχω απορρίψει πολλά ατομα απο διπλα μου που έρχονταν είτε με φιλική ειτε με ερωτική πρόθεση).

Νιώθω ότι έχω αλλάξει και ότι έχω πολλά να πω και να πράξω, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω. Και το γεγονός ότι νιώθω ότι βλέπω κατώτερα κάποια άτομα όντας συνειδητοποιημένη, νιώθω αηδία και περηφάνια για τον εαυτό μου ταυτόχρονα. Δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει. Νιώθω λες και έχω πνευματικό ναρκισσισμό, αλλά ο ναρκισσιστής δεν ξέρει λογικά ότι είναι ναρκισσιστής επομένως το απορρίπτω...μάλλον.

Δεν ξέρω, νιώθω πολύ άπειρη. Αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό το αίσθημα πνευματικής ανωτερότητας προς τους άλλους γιατί οι δέκτες είναι συνήθως αυτοί που αντιλαμβάνονται. Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω αυτό το αίσθημα γιατί με ικανοποιεί, αλλά νιώθω ότι είναι πολύ λάθος που με ικανοποιεί. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω έτσι. Έχω κουραστεί να σπάω το κεφάλι μου και να έχω ένα mood μέχρι το πάτωμα. Έχω να προσθέσω και άλλα, αλλά αυτή είναι η βασική ιδέα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. (Συγγνώμη για τη σύγχυση..τα έχω γράψει πολύ αυθόρμητα)

----------


## aeolus74

> Αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό το αίσθημα πνευματικής ανωτερότητας προς τους άλλους γιατί οι δέκτες είναι συνήθως αυτοί που αντιλαμβάνονται. Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω αυτό το αίσθημα γιατί με ικανοποιεί, αλλά νιώθω ότι είναι πολύ λάθος που με ικανοποιεί.


Αντλείς ικανοποίηση με το να νιώθεις πνευματικά ανώτερη από τους άλλους και είναι κάτι που το επιδιώκεις. Συχνά, όταν υπάρχει μία συμπεριφορά που τείνει στο ένα άκρο (επιδιώκεις την ανωτερότητα), πυροδοτείται από πεποιθήσεις για τον εαυτό μας που βρίσκονται στο αντίθετο άκρο (νοιώθεις κατωτερότητα). Όταν κάποιες πεποιθήσεις για τον εαυτό είναι οδυνηρές, τότε υιοθετούμε διάφορες στρατηγικές για να ανακουφιστούμε από το άγχος και τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Μία από αυτές τις στρατηγικές είναι αυτής της υπεραναπλήρωσης όπου η συμπεριφορά μας δηλώνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που αισθανόμαστε για τον εαυτό μας. Θα μπορούσε αυτό να ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σου?

----------


## Remedy

> .....
> Δεν ξέρω, νιώθω πολύ άπειρη. Αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό το αίσθημα πνευματικής ανωτερότητας προς τους άλλους γιατί οι δέκτες είναι συνήθως αυτοί που αντιλαμβάνονται. Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω αυτό το αίσθημα γιατί με ικανοποιεί, αλλά νιώθω ότι είναι πολύ λάθος που με ικανοποιεί. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω έτσι. Έχω κουραστεί να σπάω το κεφάλι μου και να έχω ένα mood μέχρι το πάτωμα. Έχω να προσθέσω και άλλα, αλλά αυτή είναι η βασική ιδέα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. (Συγγνώμη για τη σύγχυση..τα έχω γράψει πολύ αυθόρμητα)


καλημερα ελευθερια.
δεν ξερω τι σε κανει να νοιωθεις αυτην την πνευματικη ανωτεροτητα που περιγραφεις, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι διωχνεις τους αλλους απο διπλα σου γιατι ο μεγαλυτερος σου φοβος ειναι οτι η εντυπωση σου αυτη δεν ισχυει καθολου (και πως αραγε θα μπορουσε να ισχυει? κανεις δεν ειναι ανωτερος απο ολους, ειδικα αν ειναι νεος και απειρος) και δεν θα ηθελες καθολου να αποδειχθει η ανησυχια σου αυτη.

γιατι αληθεια σου ειναι τοσο σημαντικο να εισαι ανωτερη απο τους αλλους? και που βασιζεις την βεβαιοτητα σου αυτη?
ειναι παραπανω απο βεβαιο, οτι δεν ισχυει.
χαλαρωσε και απολαυσε την θνητοτητα σου..

----------


## Macgyver

Γεια σου κοριτσι ! δεν συνηθιζω να διαβαζω μεγαλα κειμενα , σαν το δικο σου , βαριεμαι ! αλλα διαβαζοντας τις πρωτες γραμμες , μου τραβηξαν το ενδιαφερον τα γραφομενα σου , ισως αισθαινθηκα οτι σε καταλαβαινω .........ισως επειδη εχω στενη επαφη με μια συνομηλικη σου , που τα γραφομενα σου , θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν γραφτει κι απ την ιδια .........ειμαι πολυ μεγαλυτερος σου , παρ ολα αυτα , εχω περασει απο διαφορες φασεις , εχω και παρομοια βιωματα με τα δικα σου ...................... δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι σε κακο δρομο , πλην της ανασφαλειας που σε διακατεχει , και την απορριψη των παντων .............καλο ειναι να εισαι επιλεκτικη , σε καλο θα σου βγει , μακροπροθεσμα , εφ οσον φυσικα διαθετεις καλη κριση στος ανθρωπους , αυτο το ξερεις μονο εσυ ..........εχεις μια ταση ναρκισσισμου , δεν το θεωρω κακο , τουναντιον , καλο ειναι να εκτιμας τον εαυτο σου , σε λογικα πλαισια παντα , ισως ξεφευγεις λιγακι απο αυτα , δεν το ξερω αυτο , διοτι δεν μπορεις να κρινεις καποιον απο μια παραγραφο , παρα μεσες ακρες ...............εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα θελω σου συγκρουονται με τα πρεπει σου , και οι εντονες συναισθηματικες συγκρουσεις ειναι ικανες να σου χαλασουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο την διαθεση ............οτι εισαι απειρη , εισαι , δεν μπορεις να εισαι σε αυτη την ηλικια εμπειρη , και ειναι καλο που το αποδεχεσαι , παρολη την ανωτεροτητα που αισθανεσαι , εσυ την αποκαλεις ' πνευματικη ' , πνευματικη η νοητικη ανωτεροτητα αισθανεσαι ? η πνευματικη ανωτεροτητα , δεν συνεπαγεται και νοητικη , το οτι εχεις μια Α μορφωση , δεν λεει και πολλα για τον χαρακτηρα σου , ουτε ειναι κατι φοβερο , δεν υποτιμω την αξια της μορφωσης φυσικα , αλλα ειναι προτιμοτερο να αισθανεσαι νοητικα ανωτερη , παρα πνευματικα , αν εχουμε να διαλεξουμε μεταξυ των δυο ...............εν κατακλειδι , πιστευω οτι περνας μια φαση , τοχει η ηλικια αυτη ( η και λιγο μικροτερη ) , που βρισκεις νεες ισορροπιες στην ζωη σου , κανεις δεν μπορει να κανει προβλεψη που η πως , η σε τι θα καταληξεις , συνεχιζοντας τις αναζητησεις σου ...........

----------


## Constantly curious

Με συγχωρεις κοριτσι αλλά το ενδεχομενο να εχεις παθιαστει με τις σπουδες σου και να μην θες να επενδυεις χρονο σε κοινωνικες επαφες που δεν σε γεμιζουν συναισθηματικα το αναρωτηθηκες ?

Εμενα δε μου φαινεται παραλογο το οτι εχεις αφιερωθει σε ενα αντικειμενο το οποιο σε εξιταρει. Απο την αλλη σιγουρα σαν εσενα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι με ξενες γλωσσες - αριστεία- ανησυχιες.

Μια προταση βλεπω στον οριζοντα, να μπεις σε ομαδα Φιλοσοφικων στοχασμων κατι σαν λεσχη βιβλιου και μεσα απο εκει να κοινωνεις τις πνευματικες σου ανησυχιες. :)

----------


## Macgyver

Πολλες αποψεις βλεπω , για να δουμε ποιος πλησιασε στην πραγματικη , κατα την θεματοθετρια !!

----------


## κύριος

θελω να δω και αλλες απαντησεις στο θεμα της παρακαλω...

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

McGyver,Nαι δικό μου εκφραστικό λάθος. Μιλώ για πνευματική ανωτερότητα. Δεν έχω λάβει τις γνώσεις που πρέπει για να έχω νοητική, άλλωστε όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε. Συγγνώμη για αυτό.
Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Βρίσκομαι σε μια καφετέρια με την γνωστή παρέα με την οποία είμαστε 5-6 χρόνια. Με το που μπήκα στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν βρήκα την ανάγκη να κάνω παρέες, δεν με ενδιέφερε και πολύ. Οι παρέες ήταν του "πανεπιστημίου". Τέλος πάντων βγαίνω με αυτά τα άτομα και νιώθω ότι κουβεντιάζουν για βλακείες. Αστεία γεγονότα, κουτσομπολιό...αχρείαστα πράγματα που δεν μου κινούν καν την περιέργεια. 
Πριν κάτι μήνες δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει αυτό και ήμουν πιο καλά. Μόλις έκατσα κάτω και είδα ότι ένα και ένα κάνουν δύο, έφτασα σε σημείο να θέλω να μιλήσω. Να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε όλοι . 
Για το ότι ξεφεύγω σε θέμα ναρκισσισμού...η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχουν αποκαλέσει σνομπ και αδιάφορη πολλές φορές. Και μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια. Και μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρω τρόπο να εξισορροπήσω τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> Συχνά, όταν υπάρχει μία συμπεριφορά που τείνει στο ένα άκρο (επιδιώκεις την ανωτερότητα), πυροδοτείται από πεποιθήσεις για τον εαυτό μας που βρίσκονται στο αντίθετο άκρο (νοιώθεις κατωτερότητα). Όταν κάποιες πεποιθήσεις για τον εαυτό είναι οδυνηρές, τότε υιοθετούμε διάφορες στρατηγικές για να ανακουφιστούμε από το άγχος και τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Μία από αυτές τις στρατηγικές είναι αυτής της υπεραναπλήρωσης όπου η συμπεριφορά μας δηλώνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που αισθανόμαστε για τον εαυτό μας.


Δηλαδή να θελήσω να νιώσω πνευματικά ανώτερη; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παρά το άγχος μου, δεν έχω αφήσει ποτέ δουλειά στη μέση.Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω πεποιθήσεις κατωτερότητας, δεν ένιωθα ποτέ κατώτερη από κάποιον. Ασυνείδητα πάλι, δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> καλημερα ελευθερια.
> δεν ξερω τι σε κανει να νοιωθεις αυτην την πνευματικη ανωτεροτητα που περιγραφεις, αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι διωχνεις τους αλλους απο διπλα σου γιατι ο μεγαλυτερος σου φοβος ειναι οτι η εντυπωση σου αυτη δεν ισχυει καθολου (και πως αραγε θα μπορουσε να ισχυει? κανεις δεν ειναι ανωτερος απο ολους, ειδικα αν ειναι νεος και απειρος) και δεν θα ηθελες καθολου να αποδειχθει η ανησυχια σου αυτη.
> 
> γιατι αληθεια σου ειναι τοσο σημαντικο να εισαι ανωτερη απο τους αλλους? και που βασιζεις την βεβαιοτητα σου αυτη?
> ειναι παραπανω απο βεβαιο, οτι δεν ισχυει.
> χαλαρωσε και απολαυσε την θνητοτητα σου..


Τους διώχνω επειδή δεν αποκομίζω πνευματικά κάτι από αυτούς. Σκέφτομαι ότι απλά θα ήταν άνθρωποι που θα περνούσαν περαστικοί στη ζωή μου και δεν έιχα την διάθεση να αφιερώσω χρόνο σε αυτούς. Αυτό νόμιζω. 
Ότι είμαι άπειρη ναι, αλλά μιλάω για το δικό μου ηλικιακό πλαίσιο. Υπάρχουν σαφώς άτομα που θαυμάζω και θέλω να μάθω από αυτά, για να γίνω καλύτερη. 
Γιατι θέλω να είμαι ανώτερη ;; Δεν ξέρω, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω. Ξέρω ότι μέσα μου με ικανοποιεί. Και αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι λάθος ( σχετικά με τις αντιλήψεις μου)

----------


## Remedy

> Τους διώχνω επειδή δεν αποκομίζω πνευματικά κάτι από αυτούς. Σκέφτομαι ότι απλά θα ήταν άνθρωποι που θα περνούσαν περαστικοί στη ζωή μου και δεν έιχα την διάθεση να αφιερώσω χρόνο σε αυτούς. Αυτό νόμιζω. 
> Ότι είμαι άπειρη ναι, αλλά μιλάω για το δικό μου ηλικιακό πλαίσιο. Υπάρχουν σαφώς άτομα που θαυμάζω και θέλω να μάθω από αυτά, για να γίνω καλύτερη. 
> Γιατι θέλω να είμαι ανώτερη ;; Δεν ξέρω, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω. Ξέρω ότι μέσα μου με ικανοποιεί. Και αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι λάθος ( σχετικά με τις αντιλήψεις μου)


περιεγραψε αν θελεις με οση περισσοτερη σαφηνεια μπορεις. τι σημαινει για σενα η "πνευματικη ανωτεροτητα" για την οποια μιλας?
οχι απαραιτητα η δικη σου, αλλα και γενικοτερα.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> Με συγχωρεις κοριτσι αλλά το ενδεχομενο να εχεις παθιαστει με τις σπουδες σου και να μην θες να επενδυεις χρονο σε κοινωνικες επαφες που δεν σε γεμιζουν συναισθηματικα το αναρωτηθηκες ?
> 
> Εμενα δε μου φαινεται παραλογο το οτι εχεις αφιερωθει σε ενα αντικειμενο το οποιο σε εξιταρει. Απο την αλλη σιγουρα σαν εσενα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι με ξενες γλωσσες - αριστεία- ανησυχιες.
> 
> Μια προταση βλεπω στον οριζοντα, να μπεις σε ομαδα Φιλοσοφικων στοχασμων κατι σαν λεσχη βιβλιου και μεσα απο εκει να κοινωνεις τις πνευματικες σου ανησυχιες. :)


Το ότι έχω παθιαστεί με τη Φιλοσοφία δεν νομίζω να είναι το αίτιο για το λάθος συναίσθημα που με διακατέχει. Είχα μπει σε λογοτεχνική ομάδα του δήμου, αλλά δεν με εξίταρε καθόλου. Είχαμε και ποιητές νέους σε αυτήν την ομάδα και απλά με κούραζαν, παρόλο που μ'αρεσει πολύ η λογοτεχνία. Όταν "παθιάζομαι" θέλω να διαβάζω μόνη μου. Είναι περίεργο να στο εξηγήσω γιατί ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι θέλω. :P

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> περιεγραψε αν θελεις με οση περισσοτερη σαφηνεια μπορεις. τι σημαινει για σενα η "πνευματικη ανωτεροτητα" για την οποια μιλας?
> οχι απαραιτητα η δικη σου, αλλα και γενικοτερα.


Γενικότερα. Πνευματική ανωτερότητα θεωρώ ότι την διακατέχει κάποιος που βλέπει πέρα από το υπάρχον και το ορατό. Αυτός που έχει μάθει να αμφισβητεί και να σκέφτεται βαθύτερα για το οτιδήποτε, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό. Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να προυπάρχουν γνώσεις όμως.

----------


## Remedy

> Τους διώχνω επειδή δεν αποκομίζω πνευματικά κάτι από αυτούς. Σκέφτομαι ότι απλά θα ήταν άνθρωποι που θα περνούσαν περαστικοί στη ζωή μου και δεν έιχα την διάθεση να αφιερώσω χρόνο σε αυτούς. Αυτό νόμιζω. 
> Ότι είμαι άπειρη ναι, αλλά μιλάω για το δικό μου ηλικιακό πλαίσιο. *Υπάρχουν σαφώς άτομα που θαυμάζω και θέλω να μάθω από αυτά, για να γίνω καλύτερη.* 
> Γιατι θέλω να είμαι ανώτερη ;; Δεν ξέρω, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω. Ξέρω ότι μέσα μου με ικανοποιεί. Και αναγνωρίζω ότι είναι λάθος ( σχετικά με τις αντιλήψεις μου)


και γιατι δεν κανεις παρεα με αυτα τα ατομα που θεωρεις αξιολογα και τα θαυμαζεις?

----------


## Remedy

> Γενικότερα. Πνευματική ανωτερότητα θεωρώ ότι την διακατέχει κάποιος που βλέπει πέρα από το υπάρχον και το ορατό. Αυτός που έχει μάθει να αμφισβητεί και να σκέφτεται βαθύτερα για το οτιδήποτε, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο. 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό. Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να προυπάρχουν γνώσεις όμως.


μαλλον εννοεις την 'κατεχει". οχι την 'διακατεχει"....

με την περιγραφη που κανεις, μου φαινεται πραγματικα πολυ περιεργο να μην υπαρχουν γυρω σου ατομα με αναλογες ανησυχιες. στα δικα μου φοιτητικα χρονια, ολοι της παρεας μου ετσι ηταν .
μηπως υπαρχει καποιος αλλος λογος που εισαι μακρια απο τους ανθρωπους? για ψαξου..

----------


## aeolus74

> Γενικότερα. Πνευματική ανωτερότητα θεωρώ ότι την διακατέχει κάποιος που βλέπει πέρα από το υπάρχον και το ορατό. Αυτός που έχει μάθει να αμφισβητεί και να σκέφτεται βαθύτερα για το οτιδήποτε, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο. 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό. Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να προυπάρχουν γνώσεις όμως.


στο αρχικό σου κείμενο αναφέρθηκες στην "πνευματική ανωτερώτητα" σε σχέση με τους άλλους: 
"επίσης μου έχει περαστεί στο μυαλό ότι είμαι πνευματικά ανωτερη απο κάποιον οποιονδήποτε άλλον", 
"το γεγονός ότι νιώθω ότι βλέπω κατώτερα κάποια άτομα όντας συνειδητοποιημένη, νιώθω αηδία και περηφάνια για τον εαυτό μου ταυτόχρονα.", 
"Αλλα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό το αίσθημα πνευματικής ανωτερότητας προς τους άλλους...". 

Τώρα το θέτεις ως μία εσωτερική υπόθεση.....Μας έχεις μπερδέψει!

----------


## Macgyver

> McGyver,Nαι δικό μου εκφραστικό λάθος. Μιλώ για πνευματική ανωτερότητα. Δεν έχω λάβει τις γνώσεις που πρέπει για να έχω νοητική, άλλωστε όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε. Συγγνώμη για αυτό.
> Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Βρίσκομαι σε μια καφετέρια με την γνωστή παρέα με την οποία είμαστε 5-6 χρόνια. Με το που μπήκα στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν βρήκα την ανάγκη να κάνω παρέες, δεν με ενδιέφερε και πολύ. Οι παρέες ήταν του "πανεπιστημίου". Τέλος πάντων βγαίνω με αυτά τα άτομα και νιώθω ότι κουβεντιάζουν για βλακείες. Αστεία γεγονότα, κουτσομπολιό...αχρείαστα πράγματα που δεν μου κινούν καν την περιέργεια. 
> Πριν κάτι μήνες δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει αυτό και ήμουν πιο καλά. Μόλις έκατσα κάτω και είδα ότι ένα και ένα κάνουν δύο, έφτασα σε σημείο να θέλω να μιλήσω. Να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε όλοι . 
> Για το ότι ξεφεύγω σε θέμα ναρκισσισμού...η αλήθεια είναι ότι με έχουν αποκαλέσει σνομπ και αδιάφορη πολλές φορές. Και μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια. Και μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρω τρόπο να εξισορροπήσω τον εαυτό μου.


Αγαπητη Ελευθερια , ισως κι εγω δεν εγινα απολυτα κατανοητος .......οταν λεω ' νοητικη ' ανωτεροτητα , εννοω αν αισθανεσαι οτι εχεις ανωτερη νοημοσυνη , οχι γνωσεις , σε μπερδεψα , συγγνωμη ............... δεν βλεπω καμμια περιεργη αντιδραση στο θεμα καφετερια , συνηθως αυτοι που συχναζουν σε καφετεριες , δεν συζητουν και τιποτα σπουδαιο , κουβεντα να γινεται , που ισως εσενα δεν σε γεμιζουν αυτες οι ' επιφανειακες ' συζητησεις , θελεις μαλλον να κουβεντιασεις για πιο ουσιαστικα θεματα , καθολου κακο .....................................κανεις πολυ καλα κατ εμε που το βγαζεις απο μεσα σου , και νομιζω ολοι το καταλαβαινουμε αυτο ............................ το τι σε αποκαλουν οι αλλοι , θαπρεπε να σε αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορη , αν εσυ κρινεις οτι δεν σου αρμοζουν αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι , και απλως εισαι απομακρη , για τους δικους σου λογους , που προανεφερες ....................... θα εμμεινω στην αποψη μου , οτι εισαι σε μια φαση , που ψαχνεις νεες ισορροπιες στην ζωη σου .................... οσο μπορω να κρινω απο τα λιγα γραφομενα σου , δεν διακρινω καποια υπεροψια , ουτε σνομπισμο , διακρινω μια ευγενη κοπελα , που εχει ευλογους προβληματισμους ............

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> και γιατι δεν κανεις παρεα με αυτα τα ατομα που θεωρεις αξιολογα και τα θαυμαζεις?


Γιατί δεν θα πάρω την αγάπη που παίρνω από την πολύ καλή μου φίλη ας πούμε, που παρόλο που με λέει σνομπ, με αγαπάει. Αλλά ίσως να ξεκινήσω να κάνω και με αυτά τα άτομα περισσότερη παρέα, για την παρέα και να συζητάμε το κάτι παραπάνω. 
Απλά ένιωθα ότι είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Ή θα έκανα παρέα με ττους φίλους μου, ή με εκείνα τα άτομα. Αλλά γιατί όχι και τα 2..:)

----------


## κύριος

εχεις γνωρισει ή δει καποιον ανθρωπο να ειναι σαν και εσενα?

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί δεν θα πάρω την αγάπη που παίρνω από την πολύ καλή μου φίλη ας πούμε, που παρόλο που με λέει σνομπ, με αγαπάει. Αλλά ίσως να ξεκινήσω να κάνω και με αυτά τα άτομα περισσότερη παρέα, για την παρέα και να συζητάμε το κάτι παραπάνω. 
> Απλά ένιωθα ότι είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Ή θα έκανα παρέα με ττους φίλους μου, ή με εκείνα τα άτομα. Αλλά γιατί όχι και τα 2..:)


απορω κι εγω: γιατι οχι και τα δυο?
και γιατι για να συναναστραφεις με καποιον θελεις καποια "εγγυηση"¨οτι θα σε αγαπησει?
μπορει και να μην σε αγαπησει παρολο που θα ειστε και οι δυο "ανωτεροι πνευματικα"...
βλεπεις κανενα προβλημα σε αυτην την εκδοχη?

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> Αγαπητη Ελευθερια , ισως κι εγω δεν εγινα απολυτα κατανοητος .......οταν λεω ' νοητικη ' ανωτεροτητα , εννοω αν αισθανεσαι οτι εχεις ανωτερη νοημοσυνη , οχι γνωσεις , σε μπερδεψα , συγγνωμη ............... δεν βλεπω καμμια περιεργη αντιδραση στο θεμα καφετερια , συνηθως αυτοι που συχναζουν σε καφετεριες , δεν συζητουν και τιποτα σπουδαιο , κουβεντα να γινεται , που ισως εσενα δεν σε γεμιζουν αυτες οι ' επιφανειακες ' συζητησεις , θελεις μαλλον να κουβεντιασεις για πιο ουσιαστικα θεματα , καθολου κακο .....................................κανεις πολυ καλα κατ εμε που το βγαζεις απο μεσα σου , και νομιζω ολοι το καταλαβαινουμε αυτο ............................ το τι σε αποκαλουν οι αλλοι , θαπρεπε να σε αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορη , αν εσυ κρινεις οτι δεν σου αρμοζουν αυτοι οι χαρακτηρισμοι , και απλως εισαι απομακρη , για τους δικους σου λογους , που προανεφερες ....................... θα εμμεινω στην αποψη μου , οτι εισαι σε μια φαση , που ψαχνεις νεες ισορροπιες στην ζωη σου .................... οσο μπορω να κρινω απο τα λιγα γραφομενα σου , *δεν διακρινω καποια υπεροψια , ουτε σνομπισμο , διακρινω μια ευγενη κοπελα , που εχει ευλογους προβληματισμους .*...........


Εντάξει. Χαίρομαι που το βλέπω και από τη δική σας οπτική γωνία...σημαίνει πολλά. Επομένως απλά περιμένω πως θα καταλήξει το όλο θέμα. Ίσως να ξεκινήσω να κάνω παρέα περισσότερο με άτομα από τη σχολή. Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι επηρεάζομαι εύκολα από τα επίθετα άλλων προς εμένα.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> απορω κι εγω: γιατι οχι και τα δυο?
> και γιατι για να συναναστραφεις με καποιον θελεις καποια "εγγυηση"¨οτι θα σε αγαπησει?
> μπορει και να μην σε αγαπησει παρολο που θα ειστε και οι δυο "ανωτεροι πνευματικα"...
> βλεπεις κανενα προβλημα σε αυτην την εκδοχη?


όχι καθόλου!! απλά από τη στιγμή που η μία επιλογή στο μυαλό μου ήταν το να παρατήσω τους παλιούς για να πάω στου καινούριους, οι καινούριοι δεν θα μου προσέφεραν την αγάπη που έπαιρνα από τους φίλους μου. Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω. Αλλά δεν είναι ότι θα τη ζητούσα και από αυτούς, δεν θα ήταν το ιδιο με τα άτομα που αγαπώ και νοιάζομαι ήδη. Τους άλλους απλά τους θαυμάζω.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> εχεις γνωρισει ή δει καποιον ανθρωπο να ειναι σαν και εσενα?


ναι, έχω γνωρίσει άτομα, από 1 έως και 30 χρόνια μεγαλύτερους-ες μου. Είναι 5-6 άτομα.

----------


## κύριος

> ναι, έχω γνωρίσει άτομα, από 1 έως και 30 χρόνια μεγαλύτερους-ες μου. Είναι 5-6 άτομα.


εννοω που βλεπουν τους αλλους ετσι σαν και εσενα

----------


## Remedy

> όχι καθόλου!! απλά από τη στιγμή που η μία επιλογή στο μυαλό μου ήταν το να παρατήσω τους παλιούς για να πάω στου καινούριους, οι καινούριοι δεν θα μου προσέφεραν την αγάπη που έπαιρνα από τους φίλους μου. Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω. Αλλά δεν είναι ότι θα τη ζητούσα και από αυτούς, δεν θα ήταν το ιδιο με τα άτομα που αγαπώ και νοιάζομαι ήδη. Τους άλλους απλά τους θαυμάζω.


και γιατι να τους "παρατησεις"η να διαλεξεις? παντρεμενοι ειστε?
αυτη ειναι η μια απορια.
η αλλη ειναι οτι ενω αρχικα μας ελεγες οτι νοιωθεις ανωτερη απο οσους γνωριζεις και τους θεωρεις κατωτερους (παρολο που νοιωθεις ενοχες γι αυτο), τωρα μας λες οτι ξερεις ατομα που ειναι οσο "ανωτερα" θεωρεις εσυ καλο, αλλα δεν θελεις να κανεις παρεα μαζι τους για να μην παραμελησεις την φιλη σου...
μηπως τα εχεις λιγο μπλεγμενα στο μυαλο σου?

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> και γιατι να τους "παρατησεις"η να διαλεξεις? παντρεμενοι ειστε?
> αυτη ειναι η μια απορια.
> η αλλη ειναι οτι ενω αρχικα μας ελεγες οτι νοιωθεις ανωτερη απο οσους γνωριζεις και τους θεωρεις κατωτερους (παρολο που νοιωθεις ενοχες γι αυτο), τωρα μας λες οτι ξερεις ατομα που ειναι οσο "ανωτερα" θεωρεις εσυ καλο, αλλα δεν θελεις να κανεις παρεα μαζι τους για να μην παραμελησεις την φιλη σου...
> μηπως τα εχεις λιγο μπλεγμενα στο μυαλο σου?


Αρχικά τα άτομα αυτά _κυρίως_ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας. Επομένως θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να κάνω παρέα με αυτά τα άτομα. Τα θεωρώ πνευματικά ανώτερα γιατί έχουν εμπειρία οι άνθρωποι και τους βλέπω σας "δάσκαλους". Επιπλέον είχα απορρίψει τη σκέψη να κάνω παρέα και με τους δύο, γιατί η φίλη μου δεν εγκρίνει τέτοια άτομα..Αλλά έτσι όπως το βλέπω, εγώ είμαι εκείνη που θα επιλέξει και όχι αυτή.

----------


## EleftheriaFreedom

> εννοω που βλεπουν τους αλλους ετσι σαν και εσενα


Α, όχι. Δεν το ΄χω συζητήσει ποτέ με κανέναν και δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω ανοιχτεί ποτέ τόσο πολύ και δεν είναι το καλύτερο θέμα προς συζήτηση.

----------


## κύριος

> Α, όχι. Δεν το ΄χω συζητήσει ποτέ με κανέναν και δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω ανοιχτεί ποτέ τόσο πολύ και δεν είναι το καλύτερο θέμα προς συζήτηση.


στην παρεα που ειχες πριν υπηρχε καποιος/καποια που να προσπαθουσε να ηταν καλυτερη,γενικα να προσπαθουσε να βγει απο πανω,ή να εκανε πραγματα για να ελεγε μετα εγω εκανα αυτο ή εκεινο ή το αλλο?

----------


## Remedy

> Αρχικά τα άτομα αυτά _κυρίως_ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας. Επομένως θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να κάνω παρέα με αυτά τα άτομα. Τα θεωρώ πνευματικά ανώτερα γιατί έχουν εμπειρία οι άνθρωποι και τους βλέπω σας "δάσκαλους". Επιπλέον είχα απορρίψει τη σκέψη να κάνω παρέα και με τους δύο, γιατί η φίλη μου δεν εγκρίνει τέτοια άτομα..Αλλά έτσι όπως το βλέπω, εγώ είμαι εκείνη που θα επιλέξει και όχι αυτή.


δεν τους 'εγκρινει' λογω διαφορας ηλικιας, η γενικοτερα δεν της γεμιζουν το ματι?

----------


## elis

Θα στο πω απλά και βάλτο καλά στο μυαλό σου με φωτεινά γράμματα εκεί που αγαπάς εκεί πρέπει να πας εκεί που χτυπάει η καρδιά σου κι ας λένε μαλακές πίστεψε με την αγάπη δεν τι βρίσκεις εύκολα άσε τους μεγαλύτερους και τους θαυμασμούς αυτά από μακριά κατά τα άλλα εκεί που αγαπάς εκεί θα πας 
Φιλικά στο λέω ακούμε και δε θα χάσεις όπου λέει η καρδιά θα πηγαίνεις κι άμα την πατήσεις πάλι θα δεις ότι η καρδιά θα σε βγάλει κάπου αλλού όπου λέει η καρδιά σου άκου τον παλιό και δε θα χάσεις

----------


## elis

Λισεν του δε ολντ ουαν καλά είμαι επίπεδατος φτου μου να μη με βασκάνω

----------


## pavlina

> Λισεν του δε ολντ ουαν καλά είμαι επίπεδατος φτου μου να μη με βασκάνω


Γιου αρ α βερυ κλεβερ μποι!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Βρίσκομαι σε μια καφετέρια με την γνωστή παρέα με την οποία είμαστε 5-6 χρόνια. Με το που μπήκα στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν βρήκα την ανάγκη να κάνω παρέες, δεν με ενδιέφερε και πολύ. Οι παρέες ήταν του "πανεπιστημίου". Τέλος πάντων βγαίνω με αυτά τα άτομα και νιώθω ότι κουβεντιάζουν για βλακείες. Αστεία γεγονότα, κουτσομπολιό...αχρείαστα πράγματα που δεν μου κινούν καν την περιέργεια.


Αν εχεις συγκεκριμενα ενδιαφεροντα,πιο ιδιαιτερα και ουσιαστικα απο την πλειονοτητα των υπολοιπων ανθρωπων,δεν μου κανει καμια εντυπωση που βαριεσαι ανθρωπους που ασχολουνται με το ποδοσφαιρο,τις πουτσες,τα μουνια,τα κουτσομπολια,τα κλαμπ,το ντυσιμο κλπ.

Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ειτε δεν εχουν να σου προσφερουν τιποτα,ειτε ειναι καθαρα επιζημιοι,οποτε ειναι εκ των πραγματων λιγοι αυτοι με τους οποιους θα κανεις χωριο και θα χουν τους ιδιους προβληματισμους μαζι σου.

Θελει ομως λιγο προσοχη γιατι ειναι ευκολο να απομονωθεις αν εισαι απολυτη.

----------


## elis

> Γιου αρ α βερυ κλεβερ μποι!


ΓΕΣ άι έμ αλλά είμαι και καψούρακος έτσι πάντα να ξέρετε παίρνω καψούρινι συνέχεια απλά το θέμα με την καψούρινι είναι ότι πρέπει να αντέχεις τις δόσεις και να αγαπάς από την καρδιά βασικό αυτό αλλιώς δε γίνεται τίποτα

----------

